# Squeeze Tubes for Honey and home made goo (OK, keep it civil)



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

I have become a big fan of the Stinger Honey products, I use both the waffles (very tasty) and the honey packs. What I am interested in doing is finding some refillable tubes and fill them with honey, thinking this will save quite a bit of money over time.

I saw these on Amazon, not sure if they are the best fit. Does anyone know of any other tubes/containers that might work ?


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Think I have found the answer to my question. Found these at REI and look like they will do the job.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Simple and work well, but look like they'd be a challenge to fill. Honey bear nozzle would be OK to fill them, but anything else will be tough.

Have to ask, what's wrong with a ziplok bag? Fill it up. When it's time to use it, tear it with your teeth,squeeze out the goo, throw bag away when you get home. No cleaning involved (which could be a complete pain with the re-usable tubes).


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I've used the Coghlan's tubes linked above. They work great but we used them for peanut butter and jelly and would ave it available to take a hit off of it when doing long backpack trips. They're pretty big. As in as long as a toothpaste type tube and even wider. It's been a long time but IIRC, they actually fill from the back-end. The included clip seals it as you continually roll it up. I'm just not sure they would be the ticket to use with honey? Honey takes on so many consistencies depending on temperature, age, etc. I just have a suspicion that it might be tough to use for that purpose. I'm with you on the Honey Stinger Waffles. They're a great product and a staple in my riding gear for both road and mtb. I also use the Ginsting packs. To keep costs down, I pay attention to the sales. Art's usually kicks them out periodically for about $14 for a case of waffles and <$20 for the packets. I go back and forth between GU and HS for the packets.

Watts may be on to an idea with bags. I'm thinking more like these tiny zip-loc style bags like you'd put your Crack and Meth in. :lol: Well, if you're in to that sort of thing! I buy them in the Walmart craft section and use them to put all the little loose proprietary parts I end up with, extra nuts/bolts, etc. They're about the same size as a GU shot pack. Not sure if the zip-loc seal is strong enough to handle a "squeeze" to get the product out, though. Give that a try with some honey and let us know how that works out!


----------



## KonaSS (Sep 29, 2004)

Seems like you are looking for a gel flask. A bit overpriced, but there are a few out there.

https://shop.guenergy.com/products/gu-energy-flask?variant=12137835777

https://www.amazon.com/Hammer-Gel-Serving-Flask-5oz/dp/B000VJ1ZBS

https://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Direction-oz-Gel-Flask/dp/B00FPARUXU/ref=pd_sim_468_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=KK6DFJSKY3ZVGRBBKBK3


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

How about empty freeze pop sleeves? I know it creates waste, but should work great. I was thinking about getting some and a cheap heat sealer and filling them with maple syrup.

These are ziplock but probably too long. That's why I was looking at a heat sealer...you could probably make two shots per tube if you had a way to seal them up.

https://www.amazon.com/Freezer-Cert...9_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5KGR0P3H65DNX92KXJ2K

Here's the one's that need heat sealed...

https://www.amazon.com/FRIOPOP-Prem...9_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8XKASV39SRWQASNWF0QE


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

KonaSS said:


> Seems like you are looking for a gel flask. A bit overpriced, but there are a few out there.
> 
> https://shop.guenergy.com/products/gu-energy-flask?variant=12137835777
> 
> ...


Learn something new every day! I gotta snag one those flasks. I had no idea I can buy bulk GU good. Definitely a money saver!


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

You should also be able to find travel sized bottles for toiletries at grocery/drug store instead of paying way more for one that has a label on the side.


----------



## KonaSS (Sep 29, 2004)

May be able to find something like this at your local stores

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RUFXX6?ref_=ams_ad_dp_asin_1


----------

